# Help with lighting for H.magnifica



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello there! I am currently working on an H.magnifica setup in a 60" long tank (60x18x24 LxWxH). I am intending on using LEDs for this setup, but am currently at a loss for which LED lighting system to go with. At the moment, I've only found this: http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/reef-lighting-system-p-5965.html

^ the one I just linked is the only one I've found thus far that will span the 60" (but thinking about it now, it might not rest properly atop the tank considering the lights themselves are just 60" and not more).

Does anyone have lighting recommendations for this tank? Again, dimensions are 60"x18"x24" LxWxH for H.magnifica.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

_H. magnificas_ need ALOT of light and you will not achieve the required light intensity with that light unit.

Not sure on your aquascaping plan, budget or other corals that you wish to keep but you have some options, in no particular order of recommendations of LED systems that I have used on my clients systems and tinkered/feedback on collegues personal systems. Like myself, aside from the learning curve of using the unit, it's all about customer support should issues arise.

These will light the entire length of the aquarium. If you just plan on a more centered aquascaping island, you can use fewer/shorter units.

1x 60" SunBrite F-Series V2 (WiFi 6-channel control though iPad/iPhone/Android...best bang for the $$$...fan on power supply is a tad loud)
1x PacficSun Metis Hyperion 2 or 3
2x PacficSun Triton (1 master, 1 slave)
2x EcoTech Radion G2 or Pro
2-3x Kessil a360w

HTH


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm looking at MH fixtures and whatnot at the moment as well. The purpose of this tank is purely storage and splitting.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Check out buildmyled.com as well. Save you on the hydro, heat and bulb replacement. 2x 48" w/90* optics units will work...I suggest getting the dimming kit.

HTH


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Do they ship to Canada? I can't find their shipping and whatever page. They have amazing prices. Will definitely be jumping onto this one.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They should. Send them an e-mail and ask as well as get an estimated quote on the shipping and brokerage charges with their carrier (USPS, UPS, FedEx, etc).


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you recognize what this is? I'm trying to find it online but have no idea what I'm looking for in terms of a name or brand.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a mass branded LED box. I found at least 4 Chinese mfgs that make the same similar designs to each other but who is actually bringing them into NA under what brand name I've no idea.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive used the Chinese LEDS and Now Razors, Both are able to keep mine alive and Huge.

The Razors Looks better though.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Where might I be able to find these Chinese-manufactured setups?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Oakville Reef Gallery
(905) 338-AQUA (2782)
579 Kerr St. Unit 2A
Oakville, Ontario

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=46311
Aqua Max Full Spectrum LED

Hi Everyone, The new Aquamax full spectrum LED is here. 120 Watts.$280 Will illuminate a 2'x2' area,perfect for cubes.Now on display on our tanks.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

